# Thanksgiving ride



## 417477 (Aug 23, 2011)

Anyone doing any early morning Thanksgiving rides?


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

Yeah. Probably only one, though.


----------



## Ullr (Oct 30, 2013)

I am, assuming the snow and ice has melted off if it snows as forecast for Tuesday. Either that or I'm riding indoors.


----------



## 417477 (Aug 23, 2011)

Guess I should've mention south bay area. I don't think I'll see snow around during Thanksgiving unless I travel back to NY.


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

Check the weather report ... they are predicting it down to 2000 ft. Since I live at 1700 ft, and often ride up beyond 2000ft, it isn't an impossibility.


----------



## 417477 (Aug 23, 2011)

It says 50s and rainy for Santa Clara. That's your typical fall day in Ithaca, NY. Last year we had a blizzard on turkey day. 10" of heavy snow over night. No riding unfortunately.


----------



## rcb78 (Jun 15, 2008)

MTB guys will be doing Kennedy as always. Some friends and I will be doing Hamilton just ahead of the Low Key Hill Climb. Rain or shine, Hamilton is always nice on a holiday morning when no one is out driving.


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

imiller said:


> It says 50s and rainy for Santa Clara. That's your typical fall day in Ithaca, NY. Last year we had a blizzard on turkey day. 10" of heavy snow over night. No riding unfortunately.



Bay Area peaks get dusting of snow - SFGate


----------



## 417477 (Aug 23, 2011)

We got just rain here in Santa Clara. I wouldn't mind seeing some snow. Looks like you'll be busting out the cx bike or mountain bike. Nothing wrong with that. I use to ride year round in NY. You want to get strong, break trail through 10'' of snow not using a fat bike.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

wgscott said:


> Bay Area peaks get dusting of snow - SFGate


I'll be up there tomorrow morning.. LKHC


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

imiller said:


> We got just rain here in Santa Clara. I wouldn't mind seeing some snow. Looks like you'll be busting out the cx bike or mountain bike. Nothing wrong with that. I use to ride year round in NY. You want to get strong, break trail through 10'' of snow not using a fat bike.


We got some ice here but no snow. I try to stay away from ice after the dog/ice/ankle thing (see sig pic) Jan 01 2013.


----------



## 417477 (Aug 23, 2011)

Ouch. Hope the cold weather isn't hurting too much. I have a screw in my 5th metatarsal and changing weather kills it.


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

Wool socks help.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

imiller said:


> We got just rain here in Santa Clara. I wouldn't mind seeing some snow.


 Unlikely to snow down there. Last time was in '76. If it ever does happen you won't want to be on the road with all the drivers who have never driven in snow.

Up where I live it snows at least once in most winters, though not the last few years.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

remnants of the dusting still up there... 32 degrees at the summit. Very cold descent.. all and all fun despite my back issues on the third climb, which put a stop to my PR attempt.


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

It is cold enough today that I think I will have to wear a thicker pair of shorts.


----------

